# Neue Facebook-Bedingungen: Was sich ändert und warum Widerspruch nicht möglich ist



## sascha (26 November 2014)

*Facebook ändert seine Nutzungsbedingungen, darunter Datenrichtlinie und Cookie-Richtlinie. Widerspruch dagegen ist nicht möglich. Wer mit den neuen Regeln nicht einverstanden ist, hat nur eine Möglichkeit. Wir zeigen, was man zu den neuen Bedingungen ab 1. Januar 2015 wissen muss.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2014/11/neue-facebook-nutzungsbedingungen-widerspruch-datenschutz-9065


----------



## bernhard (26 Februar 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...egen-19-Klauseln-in-neuen-AGB-ab-2559649.html


> Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) moniert rechtliche Verstöße von Facebook gegenüber seinen deutschen Kunden. In dieser Woche bekam der Konzern deshalb eine umfangreiche Abmahnung in seine irische Europazentrale zugestellt.
> 
> Facebook droht in Deutschland wieder einmal juristischer Ärger. Nach Informationen von heise online hat der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen (vzbv) dem Konzern in dieser Woche eine Abmahnung in die irische Europazentrale zugestellt. Der Verband moniert eine ganze Reihe von rechtlichen Verstößen von Facebook gegenüber seinen deutschen Kunden.


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2015)

> Facebook auf dem Weg zur Weltherrschaft



Immer öfter deaktiviert Facebook den Nutzern mit Phantasie- und Nonsensnamen den Zugang. Das bisschen Anonymität wird durch die neuen AGB anscheinend aufgehoben, wenn ein Nutzer seine Identität mit einer Ausweiskopie belegt. https://www.google.de/webhp?sourcei...ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=facebook+ausweiskopie

Den Facbookern ist unser deutsche Recht an dieser Stelle anscheinend mal wieder egal. Doch man kann durchaus vermuten, dass ähnliche Vorschriften auch in vielen anderen Ländern gelten.
https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/nicht-bemerkt-personalausweis-kopieren-verboten/


----------

